# [SOLVED] Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error



## peek (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I just got Modern Warfare 2, and when I was downloading the game over night (the download was like 11 hours lol). I got this error "DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error. check the read me for possible solutions"

Could anyone help me with troubleshooting this problem?

Specs that I know:

Graphic Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

Processor: Intel(R) Dual 2 1.86 GHz (Something like that, I'm not sure because I'm at school)

RAM: 1059 MB of RAM


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*



> OS: Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7 (Windows 95/98/ME/2000 are unsupported)
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor or better supported
> Memory: 1 GB RAM
> Graphics: 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT or better or ATI Radeon 1600XT or better
> ...


That is the system requirements for MW2. So far all I see that could be the problem is either:

- Processor does not meet requirements.
- System user restrictions prevent you from playing the game.

Since your at school, restrictions on your account are very possible. As for the processor, you'll have to talk with your IT administrator or whoever manages the computers at your school to see if your allowed to either use one that meets the requirements, or if you can upgrade the processor to meet it.


----------



## peek (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*



Ninjaboi said:


> That is the system requirements for MW2. So far all I see that could be the problem is either:
> 
> - Processor does not meet requirements.
> - System user restrictions prevent you from playing the game.
> ...


I'm not talking about playing at the school, lol. How can I change the settings to where I can play before downloading it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*

Hello peek and welcome to TSF
can you please tell where you downloaded the game from?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*

Yes, we have to ensure that this is not an illegal piracy act. Who/where is the vendor or website that provided the purchase as well as the download of the game?


----------



## peek (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*

I got the game to work all I did was launch the game and installed the two steps and it worked. no lag no crashes. 

I downloaded this game from steam after I purchased it.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error*

Ah, glad it works for you now.


----------

